# Post your 2005 Kills here please.



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2005)

With pic's too if you have 'em.  

Give us the data; beard length, spurs, weight, date and time, etc..

Thanks,

Al


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 20, 2005)

bump.....JT or Jeff, can this get stuck up top?


----------



## Gadget (Mar 20, 2005)

*Henry Co, Alabama*

Weight: 21.7 lbs
Beard: 11 1/8
Spurs: 1 inch 
Time: 6 PM
Date: 3-18-05


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2005)

Osceola Turkey - SE of Arcadia,FL March 8,2005

16 Lbs , 11" Beard, 1 3/8" spurs


----------



## First Light (Mar 20, 2005)

*Osceola*

Nice Bird, Agarr! Are you going for the slam in one year?


----------



## hav2hunt (Mar 20, 2005)

17lbs 9" beard 1" spurs


----------



## hav2hunt (Mar 20, 2005)

16.6 lbs 5" beard 1" spurs


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Mar 26, 2005)

*Great Opening Morning!*

I called this big boy in for my dad this morning...Shot at 7:05 a.m...
18.5 lbs, 10 inch beard, 1", and 1 1/16" spurrs!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking birds gents, but how about including the story behind the hunt also?  

Terrain?  Calls used? Weather conditions? Etc..?


----------



## Son (Mar 26, 2005)

*another big bird*

Got'em this morning at 7:30. 6:00 Arrived at the spot I had chosen last week. Just as I began to call, heard turkeys go down out in a field to my east, then a fellow shot. Decided it was time to move, figuring if he scattered any turkeys they would go to another field to the nw. New location at about 7 and heard some hens clucking to the east. Called couple time to make them feel secure in coming my way, hoping a gobbler would follow. That's when a gobbler sounded off to my nw. He was off some distance but I knew there was a good chance of calling him off that field and up the old logging road leading to me. Only problem was, it was foggy and I couldn't see more than 20 to 25 yards. I clucked and whined a bit, then shut up. He didn't answer. It wasn't long before I saw two nice gobblers running straight to me. I had to wave my gun to make them see me and split up. I certainly didn't want to shoot two gobblers in one day. The leader peeled off to my right and it was ahead shot at about 15 yards. The other bird gave plenty of opportunities before he decided to move off. Saved him for another hunt. Location, SW Ga., it's a two year old bird, but he weighed 23 pounds and has a ten inch beard. Suckers been eating well somewhere..


----------



## turk2di (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats to all on some great pics!


----------



## Son (Mar 26, 2005)

*Picture*

Here's a picture of the bird I got this morning, It was so foggy visibility was about 25 yards and everything was wet.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 27, 2005)

GA, Chatahoochie CO, 26 MAR, 8:30, went out and the gobblers were none until 7:30. Bird gobbled twice and we moved around to set up. Sat there for 30 minutes and did not hear a single bird. Finally one gobbled about 150 yds away. Then nothing. About 10 minutes later, a gobble came behind me to my right so I start looking. I see not one, not two, but 3 long beards moving into the decoys with the last one an absolute monster. I lay the call down when the go behind some brush, and the way they are coming I can not get the gun around far enough to the right being a right hand shooter. They stop on the side of a small ditch about 20 yds away, I let the first two get behind some brush and make the move, the last one (biggest) sees me and stares while the other two walk out. I do not have a shoot on the largest one so I go for the closest bird and hit him hard. The big boy started moving slowly off after the shoot, so I put it on him, snap (I short shucked the gun    ) and work the action again, and boom, got me a dog wood tree   


The bird I got was 20 lb, 10" beard, 1" spurs. Still got two months


----------



## Al33 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Son, I rotated your pic*

yours was causing neck pain.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's my first ever turkey.  My buddy Jody and I got setup about 6:00 am Saturday and at 10 after, we heard the first gobble.  Jody started working the bird, but he wasn't moving.  While Jody called, I thought I heard one gobble near the truck, but it was so faint I couldn't be sure.  5 minutes later I knew it was a gobbler.  Jody had both birds talking, and a third as well, that I didn't hear at first, but only one was moving and he was moving my way.  He gobbled several more times and at about 50 yards, he let loose one that put my heart pounding.  He was down the ridge from me so I couldn't see him.  Then at about 30 yards I saw his head come out from behind a pine tree.  He moved up towards the road and as soon as he saw the decoys, he fanned out and took off like a shot for the decoys.  When he dropped in the road, I couldn't see him.  About 2 feet from the decoys and about 15 yards or less from me, I saw him.  I got a bead on him and he stopped about a foot away from the decoys.  I pulled the trigger and my Benelli Nove with Remington 3" magnum #4 shot put him down.  He turned out to be 20 pounds with a 3/4 in left spur, 7/8 in right spur and an 8 3/4 in beard.  I don't know how to age him, but I'm pretty proud of him.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 27, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> He turned out to be 20 pounds with a 3/4 in left spur, 7/8 in right spur and an 8 3/4 in beard.  I don't know how to age him, but I'm pretty proud of him.




I would say he was a well fed 2 year old...Congrats on your first gobbler...It only gets more addicting from here..


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 27, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> I would say he was a well fed 2 year old...Congrats on your first gobbler...It only gets more addicting from here..



Thanks!  yep, I figured out the addicted part.  Was letting my disgust with the weather channel be know this morning.  According to them, we were supposed to have terrible storms around sunrise, but we didn't.  It hasn't been sunny, but only a couple of light showers    sure wish I would have got up and gone this morning....oh well, there's always next weekend.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thunderstorms have led to more than one gobbler's demise for me.  Talk about shock gobble


----------



## Son (Mar 27, 2005)

*picture*

Thanks for turning my picture up. I wondered how my hunt'in pardner got me laying down. Didn't go this morning cause the weather channel said it was to be raining. Missed a good morning cause it didn't rain til about noon. Like to see if that ol box will call in one more. Got my largest gobbler ever in the same woods last year, he weighed in at 25 1/2 pounds with 1 1/2" spurs,  a real limb hanger.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 27, 2005)

Coweta County
Easter Morning
10 inch beard
1 3/8 spurs
picture later when my
camera cooperates
nutt


----------



## jay sullivent (Mar 27, 2005)

NUTT said:
			
		

> Coweta County
> Easter Morning
> 10 inch beard
> 1 3/8 spurs
> ...




nice story to go with that pic nutt!!


----------



## willbuck (Mar 28, 2005)

No pics, but a couple of my freinds came over to the farm Saturday morning and got a Tom.  Don't think it is the boss Brandon (Arrow3) was after last year but a good one anyway.

24 pounds
9 5/8s beard
1 1/8 spurs

They had 3 gobblers come in, scored on one and another rushed the dying body for one final fight.  No double this time.


sf


----------



## SKYNYRD (Mar 28, 2005)

Wt. = Approx. 20lbs.
Beard = 10 in.
Spurs = Approx. 1/2-3/4 in.  (looked to be broken)

Calls used = Diaphragm
Gun used = 1187 SPS-T
Ammo. used = 3.5" Winchester #4 shot

Date = Mar. 26
Time = Approx. 7:30am

Roosted the birds Friday evening.  Heard the birds fighting and gobbling before they flew up and roosted.  Next morning heard the birds fly down, and again heard the birds fighting and gobbling.  Two, two year old birds came up to the food plot where we were set up.  I shot the first turkey.  We went to pick up my turkey and the other bird was still hanging around in the edge of the woods.  Brother in law shot that turkey.  These were the two birds that got whipped, the boss stayed with the hens.


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 28, 2005)

*got  'im*

Well, It was flooding, My Lynch Foolproof was soaked and I fell back on a Primos Mouth Yelper, hit it a coupla times and he came in silent 20 minutes later, right into my decoys.
Those Remington 4x6's did the number on him too.


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 28, 2005)

*First ones for all!*

Me:
Wt. =  25lbs.
Beard = 7 1/4 in.
Spurs = Approx. 3/4 in. 

Calls used = Diaphragm, Home made box call, & Primos Power Crystal
Gun used = 20 ga Charles Daly w/ Jelly head choke tube
Ammo. used = Fedral Supreme 3" # 4's 

Date = Mar. 26
Time = Approx. 7:40am
Location = Jasper Co.
Distance = 13 steps

Pop:
Wt. =  20.5lbs.
Beard = 9 1/2 in.
Spurs = Approx. 1 in. 

Calls used = Owl Hooter, One of those where you hold the piece of chalk and slide a small wood block over it, Roberts Brothers glass
Gun used = 12 ga Ithica
Ammo. used = Winchester 3" # 4's 

Date = Mar. 26
Time = Approx. 7:20am
Location = Jasper Co.
Distance = 20 yards

Pop:
Wt. =  14.0lbs.
Beard = 3 in.
Location....A little closer than where he should have been   
Time = Approx. 7:20am


----------



## brnncx (Mar 28, 2005)

*Yeah Baby*







 23 Lbs 
11 " beard
1 1/4"spurs


----------



## Hawg (Mar 28, 2005)

*Awesome Morning*

Teamed up with a old friend opening morning.   I did the callin' and he did the shootin'. 
I called up 2 long beards and 2 jakes. 
My friend got his first Double with one shot.

1 Tom....... 9.5" Beard with 1 1/8" spurs
1 Jake....... 5" Beard


Monroe Co.          
8:10 am was the time of death  
Primos........ World Class Battey Slate
H.S. Strut........Eddie Salters Bad Boy mouth call.


----------



## Zack attack (Mar 28, 2005)

*The third mourning was the charm!!!!*

This mourning (3/28/05) was my last chance for a few weeks. I really did not want to go back to school empty handed, because I knew I couldn't focus on school work because of turkey fever. Praise God two birds got to take a ride in my truck!!! I got within 150 yds of there roost and when they hit the ground they were only about fifty yds. away. Shot the first one at 30 yds. and the second bird in the air. Lots of fun but a really long heavy walk out. (not complaining). Both birds had sharp 1.250 spurs, 9.0 & 9.5 beards, 19 & 21 pnds.


----------



## jay sullivent (Mar 28, 2005)

how's this zack!


----------



## Zack attack (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't feel dizzy anymore, that's amazing. How did you do that?


----------



## Jeff Owen (Mar 29, 2005)

*Sam's first turkey*

My son, age 9, shot his first turkey on his first turkey hunt where he was carrying a gun.  We were hunting Rum Creek WMA opening morning (adult/child hunt).  I called up 4 jakes and he shot one at about 20 yards with his new NEF 20 gauge single shot.  There were two other turkeys gobbling at us in addition to these four birds!  Great morning!  He's ruined for life now...


----------



## Al33 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hey Jeff,*

Very nice photo of your son with the foggy background.    Definitely deserves a nice frame.

Tell the young man I said congratulations and job well done.   

Al


----------



## Timbo (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice job,Congratulation


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Sam !!!!!!!!


----------



## R Smith (Mar 29, 2005)

*West Point WMA Opening Day Birds*





Story.........

I made it to the woods about 45 minutes before light. I started down the path that leads to my favorite ridge to hunt. Now this is a state Wild Life Management Area (public land), but I have an area (my honey hole) that is not hunted much. I kill birds there every year.  
I got about 70 yards from the ridge overlooking a bottom with a small stream and hooted. Nothing.... I walked about another 30 yards and hooted again. This time a Barred Owl had flown to where I had hooted earlier and let out with a booming, bass hoot. Still nothing. I walked on to the edge of the ridge and hooted again. The owl answered and so did about 4 turkeys.   Oh yeah!
I was deciding on which to go after when they gobbled again and this time there were between 6 and 8. One just across the bottom answered on the third round of gobbles and I decided to work him. I started down to the bottom and he was sounding off about every 20 to 30 seconds. As I neared the creek in the bottom I heard a bird fly down. I set up and was getting ready to call when several more birds flew down and at least two of them cackled. I sat and watched 4 or 5 hens move across the bottom and head up the hill to the tom. I never heard him again. Over the next hour and a half I made a large circle crossing several ridges and bottoms and ended up about 1/2 a mile down the bottom from where I started. I was sure I had heard gobbles from here, but they had shut up as they flew down. There was scratching all around and I knew it was a spot that the birds frequented. It is a junction of two streams where the one I had started out above runs into a larger one. I set up with my back to the larger stream and facing up the smaller. I called for a few minutes and a hen answered me from behind me across the larger stream. She was making a lot of noise and seemed pretty excited and I mimic'd her. She finally tired of me and moved on. I sat quietly for another half an hour and actually dozed a time or two. Nothing like a short nap when the sun hits you just right.  I pulled out a slate call and started cutting on it and got an answer right away. This bird was off to my left and about 150 yards away. I adjusted my sitting position and called again. He was closer when he answered this time. I called one more time and he gobbled from about 50 yards and I shut up. He never gobbled again, but came in strutting. He would strut a little, come out of his strut to stand up and look, then take about 3 to 4 steps and go right back into a strut. I could see him through the underbrush, but no shot. It took him about another 15 min. to step out into the open and I clucked once. He came out of is strut to look and BAM! I sent a load of #6's at him, 15 yard away. He went down and flopped around some. I went over and held him down to try and prevent his feathers from getting damaged too much. He was a nice tom.
21 lb.s
10.5" beard 
1 1/4" spurs
I have a ritual that when I kill a nice tom (and there is noone around to laugh) I stand over him and cut excitedly.
On more than one occasion it has seduced another tom to gobble and it worked this time. Only he was across the main stream, at least 12 yards wide and 8 to 10' deep. I gather up my tom and put him in my vest game pouch and am think whether or not to try for another when he gobbles again and this time closer. I quickly find another spot to set up about 25 yards away from the stream and take my vest off and set up back in the shadows to call again. He answers me from just across the stream about 60 yards away. I wait a while and then call again, nothing. I wait a few minutes and then cut a little followed by a purr. No answer, but he flew over the stream and lands just on the edge of my side. He never gets into a strut, but is looking for me. I cluck and he stops and stands up straight and BAM!
Bird #2
17.5 lb.s
7 1/2 beard
7/8" and 1" spurs.

Now I am in pretty good shape, but at 50 my stamina is not what it used to be 
My vest's game pouch is not really made for two turkeys and I hear a seam pop a few threads as I put in on. Believe me 38 lb.s of turkey is HEAVY!
It takes me a while, but I make it up the hills and back to my truck and can you believe it, I actually called some to try for a third.......what a greedy #@%&^$


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 30, 2005)

*Caniving Tom/crosses paths with Jelly Head*

Here he is:
17-3/4 lbs
10" beard
1-1/8" spurs

Remington 870 NWTF with-Jelly Head choke @ 9 yards   whew that was  tooooooo close!
Remington 3" 4x6's
Lynch Fool Proof box call
Primos mouth call......KeeKee and cackle
Sceery Jake decoy
Epeard's Big Horn Lounger

7:15 a.m.   Gobbled 3 times on limb
                                  11 or 12 times on the ground 

 Last breath drawn was a gobble. (maybe it was number 13)

HHH


----------



## flat foot (Mar 30, 2005)

Man you guys tear um up for me. The third year in a row the military has me gone for Turkey season.


----------



## Junebug (Mar 30, 2005)

*3/30/05; Houston county*

First gobble at 6:20, setup and called pretty aggressively because I heard a few hens with him.  Ended up being 4 longbeards all together; pulled the trigger on the strutter at 6:45.  21 lb, 10" beard, 1-1/8" needle-sharp spurs.

Fun hunt!


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2005)

BEARDGITTER-  You sho didn't leave much of that head hanging  did ya?

Nice birds everyone!


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 30, 2005)

Trizey, Man that thing keeps a tight pattern that close, if I had flinched or he had sneezed, I'da missed him.  
HHH


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 30, 2005)

Beardgitter, that looks like one of those black water birds, somewhere round the Okee! Congrats!  Bet they enjoyed hearing about that at Jone's.


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 30, 2005)

Kinda Kwak,it's a Long County Altamaha Swamp Bird only thing is I know of 10, taken Yesterday, Hard to brag at Jones' when everybody in there's got a beard hanging out of their pocket. My Dad killed one about an hour after mine, 300 yds from where I was. That's 2 Long County Birds and 8 Wayne County Birds. Yesterday morning.  
HHH


----------



## markland (Mar 30, 2005)

03/27/05, Meriwether CO. got a break in the rain and called this one in along with another long beard, made a great shot with my Muzzy 125 4bl. and he only went about 50 yds.  Got it all on video as well.  9 1/4 beard, 1in. spurs, real heavy.  Shot him with my BW recurve.  Mark


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice looking birds y'all!  Mark, with a recurve?  That's gotta feel good!

HHH -- That "Jellyhead" lives up to it's name don't it?  What head?  All I saw was neck! 

Good deal on the birds, gents!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2005)

WAY TO GO MARK!!!!!!!!!         

Al


----------



## gabowman (Mar 30, 2005)

18 lbs.
10" beard
7/8 " spurs

GB


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 31, 2005)

*Saturday...........probable 3 year old*

9 1/4 inch beard, 1 1/16th spurs.....Oglethorpe county.........Monday.......passed up 2 two year old birds...............Weds.........had a good one comin like he was on a rope....stray dogs started runnin a deer about a quarter mile away, that was it........he shut up, turned, and headed away from the dogs..................I was amazed that he reacted to the dogs that far away.......... .....................ps--MARK..you da man!!!!!.congrats!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 31, 2005)

markland said:
			
		

> 03/27/05, Meriwether CO. got a break in the rain and called this one in along with another long beard, made a great shot with my Muzzy 125 4bl. and he only went about 50 yds.  Got it all on video as well.  9 1/4 beard, 1in. spurs, real heavy.  Shot him with my BW recurve.  Mark




That is awesome Mark !!!!!!!  Nice set up for the photo too !!!!


----------



## TBryan (Mar 31, 2005)

Stewart county
18 lbs
3/4 in spurs
9 in beard
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=16665


----------



## tcoker (Mar 31, 2005)

*Opening morning smack down*

Hey guys, 
     Opening morning i heard a group of gobblers (sounded like 3) gobblin' thier fool heads off.  It sounded like they were in a pen, i have been turkey hunting for a good while and never heard that much gobbling. It really was almost non-stop. They were roosted across the cutover in the big timber on the property line of course.  I stood all i could and took off across the 3 yr old cut (not and easy task mind you) and they had quit gobbling by that time. I sat up on the corner (my side for the record). They had shut up by that time of course, i finally got em to gobble again and they were 300 yards deep in the other property. Suddenly i heard a bird gobble, 400 yards back from where i started, so i decided to spend my time more wisely, with the birds on my land. Got up,grap the deke and BOOM, someone busted one of those birds off the joining property. Soon after the bird i had heard on my property gobbled again. Needless to say i hit overdrive, through the 3yr old cut again. Just as i hit the road, another club member shot and when he did the bird i was after gobbled again with about 3 more birds with him (believe they were jakes).  They were in the middle of some new cutover, I eased up the back side of a hill and called, he boomed off less than a hundred yards, i dove behind a brush pile, I cut and yelped about 3 times (each one cut off with a gobble) and he popped up in full strut, i had set-up in a loading dock/turnaround and he came in perfect. It happened so fast i almost didn't get a chance to enjoy it. But i certainly got an adreniline rush. Gobbled great all day till the wind picked up, rained out Sunday. And before anyone starts, I know some people think "your supposed to shut-up with the calling when the birds coming" but i love to hear em gobble and i usually tag out each year on mature birds calling aggressively, it works for me.   

stats:
Talbot County (Kennesaw Bushwhackers Huntinc Club Inc)
 7:10am
 2 yr old bird
 9" beard
 18-20 lbs.
 1/2 spurs
 Quaker boy screamin green OBH diaphram 
 great ice breaker bird


----------



## bama_backwoods (Apr 1, 2005)

Date:    03-29-05
Time:    0715
Loc. :    Troup
Wt.  :    23.750
Beard:  10.8125
Surs:    1.1875 & 1.250
NWTF Score: 69.750


----------



## wet feet (Apr 1, 2005)

date: 3/30/05
weight: 20 lbs
beard: 11 3/4
spurs: 1 1/8
time: 7:30 am


----------



## guess (Apr 2, 2005)

*0penning day 4-2-05*

birds were slow to answer today,but when we gottem going! they came on in! regi and bryan killed what I'm calling a double double! they both had 2 beards! I got awesome footage! these birds were almost Identical!
bryans had 10 1/4" beard 3 3/4" beard regi's had 10 1/2" beard and 4" beard!





while we were taken pictures 5 more long beards showed up ,so we sat back down and worked them for about an hour but they would not come on in! so I put the stalk on them and finally killed mine! he had 10 1/4" beard 7/8 " spurs


----------



## beginnersluck (Apr 2, 2005)

*First kill of season: A Double*

Took these birds in Stephens County on 4-02-05.  For pics, stats, and the story go to link:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=16808


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 2, 2005)

*Future birds..*

Took this pic at P'dmt NWR today. Windy - couldn't hear myself think..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Chatahoochie CO 2 APR*

Rolled out this morning with BigBird and my oldest son.  

WINDY (OMG you thought Hugo was back in town  ).  

Got there well before daylight, finished off the coffee and went to locate a bird.  Nadda.  Set up blind 3 different spots and covered about 2 miles.  Nothing.  Changed locations, 2 more blind sets and still the same thing.  Tack on one more mile.  

Changed areas (saw a nice gobbler cross the road on the way there) , did a blind set up, and finally after waiting an hour, saw four big gobblers birds quartering toward us at 70 yds about 2:30 pm.  Crows are giving them he!!, swooping down on them, but the are not gobbling.  They get out of sight behind some brush, so I thought the were circling.  They weren't.  Leave at 3:15.  Set up blind once more, sat until 4:45 until the wind blew half of the decoys away and I got me a 30 minute nap  .  Got up and headed for the truck defeated.

About 1/4 mile in the walk, I top over the hill and there, about 15 yds away was a gobbler.  All I could see was his head, neck and about two inches of feathers.  This is the head of the exact holler where the 4 big gobblers went up.  I bring the gun up as the bird breaks into a trot right to left and I swing through.  BOOM!  As I pull the trigger, another gobbler's head is right with the other.  Both were flopping. Two birds with one shot (a first for me).  BB and my son thought I was shooting at a coyote since we were talking about it and sign was everywhere.  Then the saw the birds   .   This was at 5 pm.

We set up one more time for about an hour and finally headed to the truck.  Did see a hog that was the color of a chocolate lab that would push 250 on the way back    .  We covered a total of 6 miles today.  

1st bird
Beard: 6"
Spurs: 1/2"
Weight: 17 lbs 8 oz

2nd bird
Beard: 5"
Spurs: 1/2"
Weight: 15 lbs 6 oz

Tagged out, now I can spend more time trying to get my two sons and BB a couple birds. 

Lesson learned:  The wind can be your friend, just got to cover enough ground.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 3, 2005)

*WOW!!! I'm impressed!*

Quite a showing here already.

Congratulations to each of you who have got-r-done.    

Woodie13, I gotta tell ya bud, after reading of your efforts yesterday you deserved the double.    Heck, I didn't even try it due to the windy conditions.    It was blowing so hard here had a tom fanned up it would have sent him rolling like a tumbleweed.   I have a hard enough time hitting a tom standing still, but one rolling would be a REAL challenge for me.  

Guess, looks like the three amigo's got the three amigo's.   You fellers look like hombres.   Great photo's!

Once again, my hat is off to all of you who have had success. Keep 'em coming, I read everyone of the stories.

Al


----------



## Hawire (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowndes County
8:52 a.m. 4/3/05
10.5" Beard 
1 3/16 spur
1 5/16 spur
18 pounds

At daylight I had this bird and another fired off.Then I heard the hens and I thought the gig was up. I was set up on side of a field and had my decoys out. All of a sudden I hear wings and a hen lands about 50 yds. from me.Then another and another,finally there were six hens but no gobbler. Well, he snuck in from a different direction and he let me know he was there,I was giving the hen heck right about now. After 2 more setups and countless gobbling I finally drug the hens to me.then I hit him with some sharp cuts and he just couldn't take it no more.He left the hens and stopped about 20 yds. in front of me and gobbled. He was doing good until a load of #5 shot hit him in the noggin.
The Good Lord smiled on me today,for that I am thankful!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice bird.      I would have liked to got out this morning with the boys, but the 2:30 am wake up call yesterday made me choose otherwise


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 3, 2005)

*241*

Here is a pic of yesterday's hunt






Got to wait for my buddy to get me the pic of the big one on opening day


----------



## dog1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Two Birds, So far.*

Got a bird on opening day, and one today.

Opening day:  15.1 lbs.; Beard: 11.0 inches; each spur: 3/4"
Todays bird: 18.0; Beard:10 7/8"; Left spur: 7/8'; Right spur: 13/16".

My digital camera has been stoped since I installed norton internet security and I don't know how to over ride it.  Only have polaroid pics.

dog1


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2005)

Bird #2

Place: Georgia
Date: 4-1-05
Time: 12:30pm
Weight: 18.8 lbs
Spurs: 1.4 inches
Beard: 5 inches (beard rot)


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2005)

Bird #3

Place: Georgia
Date: 4-1-05
Time: 1:00pm
Weight: 21.5 lbs
Spurs: 1.6 inches
Beard: 11.1 inches


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2005)

Bird #4

Place: Georgia
Date: 4-3-05
Time: 6:30pm
Weight: 18.5 lbs
Spurs: 1.0 inches
Beard: 9.5 inches


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2005)

Hooks from bird #3.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 4, 2005)

1st bird for me this season, taken on B.F.Grant WMA.

16 1/2 lbs.
9 1/4" beard
1" spurs

Here is a pic. Now I never said that he was a beautiful bird. This thing looked like he just came from a cat fight.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 4, 2005)

*Ky's youth hunt bird*

My son Joey bagged this bird Sunday morning approx 7am. Called in two strutting Toms with his mouth   Wanted the trailing tom, he had the bigger rope and body language told me he was likely the boss of the two. But the lead tom spotted my son's breath and pucked   forcing our hand


----------



## Al33 (Apr 5, 2005)

*#1 for 2005*

4/4/05 (Monday)
0748 a.m.
Bartow County
7/8's " spurs
9 1/4 inch beard
Weight unk (he was heavy though   )
Winchester 1300 and a load of # 5's.


----------



## wet feet (Apr 5, 2005)

called in 6 jakes at 8:00 am my little brother shot one it was his first turkey.  Its beard was about 4 inches and was blonde.I have never seen a blonde beard before.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Apr 5, 2005)

*Killed One*

killed a gobbler last thursday in the rain shot him laying down prone position in the mud and water. 10 1/2 '' beard 1 '' spurs sharp prolly a 2 year old


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Apr 5, 2005)

*First Bird of 2005*

Finally connected this morning at 8:05.  Me and a buddy split up at first light and went different ways after different birds.  Ended up chasing the same bird and I guess luck was on my side!  
3/4" spurrs
10 1/4" beard
18 Lb. 2 yr. old


----------



## RPD#99 (Apr 6, 2005)

I've been twice and only heard 2 gobbles.  It is slow in Floyd County!


----------



## hambone44 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hard Turkey...smart Turkey...silent Turkey...finally>>dead Turkey


----------



## Timberman (Apr 7, 2005)

Friday April 1, 2005
Opening day, Union co, Upstate SC
On and off rain, heavy fog, warm.

The previous Monday I had strategically placed my Throne Deluxe Model one man blind manufactured by Timberman Technologies(see Gear Review) on the edge of a 2 acre food plot planted in oats and wheat that preseason scouting had revealed frequent use by turkeys, including visual sightings of several longbearded toms. A little before sunup I placed my 2 favorite turkey decoys, Mercedes and Crystal, about 10 yards out into the field and got into the Throne complete with Fridays newspaper and a thermos of coffee. At good light I heard sporadic gobbling within a couple hundred yards of me to the left and to the right of my position. I executed a series of tree yelps which were answered by tree yelps in several locations. I let the real hens do the talking and come flydown time they came off their roosts and landed in the field. It was 4 hens and they proceeded to scrutinize Mercedes and Crystal at close range while uttering jealous turkey words and gossip among themselves at the presence of these beautiful ladies. Directly they grew bored with the one sided conversation and fed off out of view into a larger series of fields. I then made a series of calls and sat back to enjoy my paper and a cup of coffee. I had just finished the sports section when I noticed 2 gobblers approaching the decoys from my right. One was in full strut and the other was walking very close to one side of the strutting tom. I put the paper down and picked up my gun. They continued closing and when they were around 25 yards out I stuck my gun out the window of the Throne and prepared for a shot. They kept coming and their heads lined up perfectly so with one shot I downed them both. I retrieved them and placed them in the bushes behind me. Time 6:50 am. After about 20 minutes I made another series of calls that were immediately answered by a lusty gobble to my left. I worked this bird for almost an hour back and forth until he finally retreated to a knoll in some hardwoods across a creek from me that I had earlier noticed to be a preferred lek for the tom and refused to move. Finally he ceased communication with me and I suspect that hens had joined him. I left him for another day and checked my birds in at the country store. 19 and 17 #, both having right at 10" beards and .75" spurs. Nice 2 year old birds and one of the nicest opening mornings I have had in a long while. And other than my boots when walking to and fro, I didn't even get wet.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

I shot this bird on April 4, 05 in Wilkinson County at 6o pm. He had a 10 inch beard with 1 inch curved spurs. I didn't get an official weight but I know he was over 20 pounds. I did not have a digital camera with me so I can't post his picture, but his picture is under my screen name. He gobbled at around 5:30 pm in a patriot clover plot at a kee-kee and closed about 200 yards in 5 minutes. He was looking for me when I shot him and I shot him at 10 yards. He was a dominant three year old bird and was full of clover. He was the only gobbler that gobbled all week.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 9, 2005)

Wilkes County, Saturday April 9, 2005 @ 09:22 am.  Weight 21.5 lbs, 10.5 beard, 1" spurs.  Hard gobbling bird.  Shot at a distance of 15 feet.


----------



## bossgobbler (Apr 9, 2005)

Talbot County--7:20 AM--18 3/4 lbs--10 1/4 inch beard--both spurs were sharp and 1 1/4 inch long--He couldn't resist my Scott's Cutter Sassafras box


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Apr 10, 2005)

*4-06-05 Kill-Pesky Gobblin Critter*

Killed at 9:15 AM with Win. X2 -3-1/2" win. max. turkey load 2-1/4 oz. #6 at about 35 yds.-write-up in turkey forum.

Bird Specifications:
Beard 10-1/2 inch
Spurs 1-1/8" other 7/8"
Weight-about 20 lbs.-did not weigh


----------



## aaron batson (Apr 10, 2005)

Blake Batson

4/6 

Hancock County 

Two jakes (killed both with one shot)
34 yards
20 ga - Federal 3 inch #6


----------



## gobbler10ga (Apr 10, 2005)

*Didnt Miss this one*


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Way To Go Major!!!!!!!*

Now that we have the pic of you and your tom, give us the rest of the story please.

While your at it, does that pen have anything to do with why you didn't miss this time?   

You know I'm havin' a little fun so don't get ruffled too bad.   

Really happy you got one in the bag, now only two more to go.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Apr 10, 2005)

Cage match
He flew in the pen I jumped in his back and wrestled him awhile  

He got cranked up at light I sat up on a ridge across from him real open hardwoods so I put out 2 decoys Coulple tree yelps with the longbox he flew down and struted right on up.1" spurs, 9 3/4 beard, weight ?(alot walking back up the ridge )


----------



## electricanhunter (Apr 10, 2005)

*bird*

greene county
10am
15 yards across a ravine
17lbs
1/2 spurs
6 inch beard


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 10, 2005)

*Cedar Creek*

Jasper Co.
18 lbs
2 yr old
10 1/2 inch beard
3/4 spurs

Story and pics on Bragging Board


----------



## TOW (Apr 10, 2005)

Not a Georgia turkey............and not an Indiana turkey, but a *TEXAS* turkey.

My son bagged this Rio in Texas last week.

They got lots of good video that will be on the Fox Sports Channel.


----------



## red tail (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice birds every one.


----------



## quail12 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Apr 3rd Floyd Co. Tom*

First Tom..............


----------



## wingman (Apr 11, 2005)

*piedmont boss*

Fri. after noon my dad and I set up on 6 pack of goblers and toted a 18 lb. 11" beard 1"1/4 spurd gobler home. This was my first hunt up there and this hunt has to be the most challenging hunt known to the american hunter today. We worked birds all day thursday from dust till dark to no avail ,althought we heard plenty of birds they were just so D!@$ hard to bag. birds everywhere fri. am as well but no luck until fri at 5:15pm.Good luck to the 3rd hunters these birds wooped our tails.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 11, 2005)

Date and time killed: 12:40 PM on 4/10/05
19 pounds
10.625 " beard
1" spurs

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Aztec (Apr 11, 2005)

I had posted earlier about a turkey gobbler I killed this past Saturday morning in Wilkes County.  I went this morning the the same area and took my son with me. (He is 10 years old last month).  Like Saturday nothing much at dawn.  At 9:15 we starting hearing a gobble just above out location.  We moved a short distance and step up.  I called one time and this gobbler was on us.  My son killed his first turkey gobbler.  My bird weight was 21.5, his 21.34.  He bird beard length was 9.75 with 3/4 spurs.  I am just as thrilled as he is.  His first deer last fall, His first wild hog in January, and now his first turkey.  Now he wants a bear and a raccon?  I am so proud of my son.  He makes straignt A's in school and is turning out to be a good hunter.  by the way his name is Hunter.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Aztec,*

WOW!!!! That is great! What a year for Hunter.       and you too!   

I can only imagine how you must feel having a son making straight A's and doing so while spending time in the woods with you. Truly, that is awesome.

Tell Mr. Hunter I said congratulations.


----------



## cbrown (Apr 13, 2005)

*Patience Pays Off!*

What an awesome hunt yesterday morning. I got skunked at daylight. No gobbles, No hens yelping, nothing. So about 8:00 am I decided to go to a spot where I took a 22 #'er last year. 

I eased up through a narrow strip of woods to a pretty much open 60 acre field. At about 8:45 I was calling. No takers. I couldn't see the field as well as I would have liked so I eased up to a different tree. On the way I spotted two hens running down the middle of the field about 100 yards away. I thought I had spooked them, but amazingly they didn't fly. I got in position and began yelping and cutting with my mouth call. The hens took notice and for the next hour I watched hen after hen after hen come into the field. I counted a total of 14 hens. Then I heard big Tom. From where I was I couldn't see him and I knew I had to move to get a look at him. The only problem was the hens could spot me if I made to much movement. So I low crawled all the way to the edge of the tree line I was on and I had a perfect view. Two jakes and one big Tom down at the bottom of the field. Big Boy had backed down the Jakes and was Strutt'n his stuff. 

I watched this for atleast 45 minutes - hour through binoculars. I just kept yelping and cutting about every 10 minutes or so. Finally the hens started making their way towards me. The Jakes had disappeared, but the Boss stayed with the Ladies. I called in two of the hens. They came with in about 15 yards and passed right by me. I lost site of the rest of them and thought they had gone back in the woods. Then I noticed the Tom and two other hens where coming out of a brush pile in the field coming right at me. All Bowed Up! I was laying on my belly at the base of a huge oak tree, nervous as a Southern Baptist Preacher in a French *****house. 

The Tom was to close now for me to move so I just had to hope that he would pass in front of me like the other two hens. If he went to my right it was over. He got to the oak tree I was laying at. Just one more step and he would have literally been right at the end of the barrell of my Mossberg. NOPE! He stops - turns back and goes to the right of the oak tree. I had no shot and was in very poor position. He came around behind me and I thought - "Well its over now anyway. I'm gonna have to move to try and get a shot so what the heck" I rolled over on my back and sat up with my gun in position. He knew somthing was wrong, but wasn't exactly sure what. He began putting immediately and was going away from me. I had no shot and by the time I sat up he was to far away anyway. Then all of the sudden he started to circle back. I guess he wanted to get back to the hens. I picked out an opening on the line he was moving on and that, as they say, "was all she wrote". 

10 1/4" Beard
1" Spurs
21 lbs.


Heres a link to the pic:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/gadawg1/f62a6540.jpg


----------



## Al33 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Dang Mr. Brown,*

you had me hangin' on like I was reading an Alfred Hitchcock thriller!   

Congratulations on a well deserved tom.     And thanks for the report.

Al


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Apr 13, 2005)

*# 2*

21 lbs
11 1/4" Beard
1 1/2" Spurrs


----------



## rvhoran (Apr 15, 2005)

I know that this should probably be going into the predator forum but I thought I would post it here anyways.  Me and a buddy from classes headed over to Redlands yesterday afternoon.  I had recently found a spot that looked pretty promising for us to find a couple of gobblers in and I wanted to head out and maybe be able to find a couple of them on their way to roost.  We got set up at about 4:30 or so and started callin really low about 30 minutes later.  Around 6:30 or so we hadn't seen or heard anything so we made a small move up to the top of the hill we were below and got about 30 on either side of a little loading station with some wind rows piles up in it.  Then we started callin back and forth to eachother again.  Right before the sun was about to set down for the night I heard some movement back behind me, hoping it was some birds coming in I just sat still.  About 3 or 4 minutes later I heard a limp crack on the other side of me, still behind me.  So I slowly turned around and saw a coyote stalking around the edge of the loading area, she was holding pretty low to the ground and just on the edge of the cut, looking hard to find the two hens that she had been hearing I guess.  About that time I was able to get my new 835 turned around and let her have a couple of 3 1/2inch #6's.  I bet that she never would have guessed that her turkey dinner would have turned around on her like that.  I still haven't been able to get my first wildturkey, so I think it's kinda funny that I killed a coyote turkey hunting before I have ever even got a turkey.  Anybody know of anyone around Athens that might be able to either soft tan the hide or do a full body mount.  A friend would want the mount, but if it cost to much to do that I still want to get it tanned.


----------



## BUCK SLAYER (Apr 15, 2005)

1 in spurs
9.5 in and 5 in
19 lbs


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 15, 2005)

*Hammerin in Habersham*

They were rockin the woods this morning up here. Heard 5 different birds on the roost. Got in close on one and after fly down I heard just 1 gobble and it was a ways off. I just soft yelped & clucked and scratched the leaves and after about 10 min I spot a Tom  about 60yds out. A few purrs & clucks brought him into 25 yds. A beautiful morning to be in the woods, Im very thankful.           20 lbs, 9.5 beard,1 1/8 spurs.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 17, 2005)

*1st Turkey!!*

Washington C.

April 16, 2005

Gobbler

18lbs

8" beard

3/4" spurs

2yr old.

Awsome hunt.  One of 6 birds we pursued Saturday morning.  Gave us a full show.  Strutting, gobbling, then came in running!!  Shot was 25yds.  

Benelli Nova.  3 1/2" Federal Premium #5

Pics coming soon.

Tommy


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 18, 2005)

*congrats*

Hopefully the rest will come easier now,glad someones on them .........


----------



## Gadget (Apr 18, 2005)

5th Bird

Killed 4-15-04

North Carolina Mountain Bird.

Looked to have a 10inch or so beard.

Classic morning hunt, the only one of the 5. Flew down then gobbled and strutted all the way in. Had a tree marked at an estimated 40 yds. Watched him slowly strut inside of the 40yd mark. Looked like that was the best I was going to get so I took the shot. A bush may have deflected some of the shot. He flopped on the ground for several seconds and then was able to launch off the steep bank and fly across the river. I watched him fold up and fall to the ground but the River was almost out of the bank and running like a Class 3 rapid. No way to get across to him. I was miles back in the mountains. Needless to say I was and still am very upset about not being able to harvest the breasts and hold him in my hand.

Not being able to hold him in my hand and tote him out over the mountain makes me feel like I really didn't kill him even though I watched him die.


----------



## Al White (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's my first one this year.
Date: Apr 15
Weight:  19
Beard:  10 inches
Spurs 1 1/8
Gun:  870 with #5 Federal Premiums
Shot Distance:  52 steps
Time killed: 6:30 pm


----------



## gordylew (Apr 18, 2005)

Killed a good one this morning. 9:45 Upson county
20 lbs+
10 3/4 " beard
L spur  1 5/8
r spur  1 5/16
Benelli sbe  Federal  premium 3.5    2 1/4 once # 4
59 yards   I ranged it after the shot, He looked closer in the scope. He gobbled 40 times on roost  then went quit until 9:40 when he gobbled 3 times at @ 80 yards.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 18, 2005)

Central NC public land:

I got up early Saturday morning since I had a long way to walk back to where I wanted to be come first light. It was cold (38 degrees according to my thermometer) and windy, and I was not very optimistic about hearing any gobbling early. In fact, I wasn't very optimistic about my prospects at all. The promising areas I'd turned up during the past month of scouting had dried up for the most part, and this area was not one where I knew a gobbler was hanging. But I wasn't about to miss a chance since I'd scouted hard and figured I deserved a day in the woods anyway. 

I got to the area I wanted to be in plenty of time, and settled in to listen. Come gobbling time, nothing was happening other than some squirrels wondering what I was, and once I was fairly certain flydown time had come and gone, I proceeded to pick out a good tree down in the bottom, and settled in. 

The wind was up pretty good, and I hadn't been sitting there more than 10 minutes before I heard a gobble. The problem was, it sounded like it was behind me, but I couldn't be sure, due to the wind. 

The second gobble I heard about 15 minutes later allowed me to decide in the general direction it was in. But this gobble was fainter, and I could not be sure it was the same bird. Nothing was answering my calls, and it sounded quite a ways off. 

So, I decided to move about 75 yards in that general direction, which I did. After about 20 minutes and a couple series of calling there, I heard the bird gobble again and figured I hadn't moved near close enough. The woods were fairly open, as the leaves were not leafed out all the way yet, but I didn't want to bump him. 

So, I moved again, this time about 125 yards. I sat down and did my first series of calls, and waited about 10 minutes. I began to wonder if I hadn't moved too far and bumped him. I've been known to misjudge the distance to a gobble a time or two. 

I looked at the time, and, it was almost 8:00, and I figured I better get some work done. You see, I had set a refrigerated truck on a load of chicken Friday night, that was giving me all kinds of problems, and I needed to check up on it to make sure the load had been picked up and was on its way to Cincinnati. So, after about 15 minutes worth of phone calls, I was satisfied things were proceeding smoothly, so I put my cell phone and paperwork back in my vest, and got back to the more pleasant pursuits at hand. 

About 10 minutes after a couple series of yelps, I heard what sounded like a hunter stumbling and falling down in the woods. Since this was public land, and since the week before my son's public land hunt had been messed up by another hunter, I was figuring the worst. Then out of the corner of my eye, closer towards me than the sound, I saw a turkey quartering in my direction from left to right. I got my gun up ahead of it just in case, and soon saw two more turkeys having a sparring match back where I heard the noise. In just a few seconds, the two fighters rushed to catch up with the first one, and were now at about 35 yards or so. As soon as they got out in the clear where I could see them, I could see they were all jakes. Well, it only took me about 3 seconds to decide to shoot one if the chance presented itself. After 6 days hunting public land in FL, and one more in NC trying to get my boys a bird with nothing to show for it, and with only a couple more days of hunting left for me this year, I wasn't exactly in the mood for letting a jake walk. 

The first two were coming right at me, and now were between 15 - 20 yards out. I had my bead on the first one who was in semi-strut and appeared to be the dominant one, and waited till they separated enough to take the shot safely. At that point, I clucked once, they stopped, their heads went up, and I took him. 

As soon as he went down, the other two got aggressive and started working their flopping comrade over a little bit. I watched that for about 30 seconds, until they got uneasy with the situtation, and walked off, peering back at their funny acting amigo. 

Once they were gone, I grinned to myself, realized how much fun that was, and went over and thankfully picked up the bird. 

You know, sometimes, a jake is good. 

Hal


----------



## hambone44 (Apr 18, 2005)

April turkey


----------



## deerhunter401 (Apr 19, 2005)

here's mine.

21 Pounds
1 1/4 spurs 
and a double beard #1 10 1/2 #2 5inches


----------



## rcb (Apr 20, 2005)

*2 Toms*

Here are two birds my buddy from PA got while down here hunting at Fort Stewart on March 29.    We didn't hear anything til 3:30 in the afternoon.  Then we set up on them and about 10 minutes later, 2 Toms, 2 Jakes, and 2 hens came in running at our decoy setup.  He shot the first one and then the jakes and hens flew off and landed again in the woods and the other tom went back from where the came out of. but we started calling again and he ran right back to us.   I've got it all on video.     Needless to say, my buddy will probably be back next. I hope we can match it.   

They both weighed 17 lbs and both had 1" spurs one had a 10" beard the other had an 8" one


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2005)

*4-20-05 9:40 Am*

Bartow County
20+ pounds
9 1/2 inch beard
3/4 inch spurs
 Heading out in the morning for Gordon County to see if I can't get #3.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 21, 2005)

After years of trying, I finally got a small place with permission to occasionally hunt close enough to hit the woods before work.  In fact, I can be in the woods till 7:30 and still get to work about 8:00. 

This past weekend my son and I had a look at the property and saw some good sign as well as two different hens. It looked promising. 

So this morning I decided to give it a go. 

I got there in plenty of time and enjoyed the breaking of a beautiful day. It was a very good day for gobbling. But flydown time came and went with nary a gobble to be heard. 

So, I set up in some open pines in the edge of the woods and went to calling. After a half hour or so, with no action, and time clicking away, I decided to get up and move deeper in the woods through some thick 10 year old pines and hardwood saplings. I hadn't moved 20 yards when I heard a gobble. I looked at the time -- 6:47. 

I moved as quickly and quietly as I could about 50 more yards in his direction. The visibility in there was about 35 yards, with 20 or more yards of mediocre shooting. I called and he gobbled back at me. My heart commenced to pounding. That first answer always gets me good. 

In the next few minutes I got him to gobble 6 or 8 more times, but he was walking away. Boy, I hate those kind of birds. I don't know if he had a hen pulling him away, or if he was just subordinate, but I didn't have time to make a big move on a walk-away bird. But I also knew that my chances were nil if I didn't get closer to him, at least. 

So, I picked up and headed about 75 yards towards him, and came to a place that was not quite as open, but still afforded about 30 yards of good visibility and 20 yards of shooting. I was looking around for a decent tree to get against when I heard a deer blow. So, I just sat down where I was, treeless. I listened for a minute then gave the tom a lusty yelp or two, which he didn't answer. As is always the case, I wondered if I hadn't misjudged the distance to the bird and perhaps bumped him. 

About 5 minutes later I thought I heard another deer. As I strained to see through the saplings, I heard distinct footsteps, and sure enough, the white head of a strutting turkey, quartering towards me from left to right, no more than 30 yards out. Now, unless my hearing is much worse than I think it is, there is no way this was the same bird that was just walking away at least 150 yards from me. Even in the very unlikely event he had changed his mind the second I heard his last gobble, he would not have made his way so far so quickly through the thick woods. 

So I was caught with my gun down. He spit and drummed as he got just about to the area I could shoot through. He did a little dance step and turned to my left, and eased over behind a couple 8 inch pines. As soon as his eyes went behind the trees, I got my gun up and my bead on him. I immediately wished I could rest my elbow on my knee, but in the position I was in there was no way to do that without being busted. My Mossberg 500 with the 28" barrel gets heavy pretty quick. 

He took about two or three more steps to the left, then twirled back to the right, spit and drummed, and eased towards a little bitty opening I had my eye on.... 

He never even flopped. I looked at the time -- 7:12. And I still had plenty of time to get to work. What a way to start the work day. 

I went over and admired the beautiful bird. He had sharp spurs and a long beard. Probably a three year old. There were a couple tail feathers missing, but a gorgeous russet colored fan nonetheless. Maybe 18 or 19 pounds. But I'll have to wait to get measurements after work. 

I had to carry him out of the thick stuff in my arms like a baby to keep from messing up his feathers. When I got to the truck I realized I left my shoes at the house. Since I don't think wearing knee high rubber boots would go unnoticed at the office, I figured I better swing by the house on the way in. Oh well, it'll be OK if I'm there by 8:15 or so. 











19 pounds
10 5/16" beard
matching 1 1/16" spurs

Hal


----------



## Bowkil (Apr 21, 2005)

Virginia, Spencer
20 lbs
10 inch brd
1 inch spurs
April 9th, 2005
7:30 am


----------



## gobble79 (Apr 21, 2005)

18 lbs
7/8 spurs
10" beard
11:15 am


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 22, 2005)

17.5 pounds
10.5" beard
1.25" spurs

Killed at 7 PM in Putnam County.

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=18469


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 23, 2005)

4-22-05

Oglethorpe County

7 inch beard (beard burn)

3/4 inch spurs

about 16-18 lbs...(didnt weigh)


----------



## Atlsooner (Apr 24, 2005)

*Early Bird*

Taken at 6:50 am April 23,2005
20 lbs.
10 in. beard
1 in. spurs


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Altsooner,*

CONGRATULATIONS!    

Man, you got that hunt done in a hurry!   Sounds like a real nice tom you got.


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 25, 2005)

*Oglethorpe county........*

4/22-1 2/8ths, 20 pounds, 10 1/2 inch beard.........................4/24-1 2/8ths, 19 3/4 pounds, 9 inch beard...........that's all, folks.


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bartow Gobbler*

Beard= 11&1/4"
Spurs=one at 1&1/4" and other 0.8"
weight= 20 lbs.
three white barred feathers in center of tail fan
Killed on 4-29-05 at 7:00 AM

Details of hunt and additional pictures posted in turkey forumn


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bird # 2*

Went to the woods this AM only to be run out by thunder & lightning. Had to leave a hot gobblin bird just after daylight!!!   Went back around 12:30, as I was walking in a hen sailed off a ridge, went over my head & landed about 50 yds behind me & started putting. I put in a diaphragm and started clucking loudly when on the ridge she had just left..gobbbblllleeeeee!!! I had to scramble to get my mask and gloves on. After about 10 min of silence, he came up over the ridge for a look. It was his last!!!           22 lbs,  11 in beard, and 1" sharp spurs.  Sometimes ol lady luck is in your corner!!! Very thankful for another great hunt!!


----------



## TOW (Apr 30, 2005)

*An Indiana Bird...*

2005 Turkey - Love this afternoon turkey hunting..

I couldn’t turkey hunt this morning because of church obligations so I told the wife that was Ok as I could still hunt this afternoon.

The place that I would be hunting was on the edge of a narrow field (30 yards wide) that the turkeys liked to chase bugs in, dust and strut. I have a Hunter’s View Trophy Den ground blind already set up. That is where my son killed his bird opening day.

I got to the field about 2 pm and a hen was out in it. No way around it I had to spook her off to get to the blind. When she saw me she left in a hryy but did not PUTT-PUTT-PUTT so that was good.

I staked out a hen decoy and a jake and got in the blind. I did a few yelps and settled in for a wait. The wait took awhile as no birds showed up until 5 PM. I caught some movement towards the end of the field and here comes not one, but three gobblers headed right for my decoys.

They were walking and puffing up about every three of four steps as the proceeded to the decoys. I got the Exomag up and ready. As the lead gobbler got about 5 feet from the decoy he stopped. He all of a sudden didn’t like what he saw. I wasn’t in position to get a shot at him there and had to move a little. 

He immediately didn’t like it and a started to walk away the way he came. I got the crosshairs on him and shot. He jumped up into the air about a foot or so and took off running while flapping his wings. I watched him for about 50 yards and then I lost sight of him. I waited about 5 minutes and went for a look-see. There were feathers everywhere where I shot him. I looked past there and found my arrow. The Jackhammer had opened up just fine and the rubber band was pushed all the way back to the vanes.

I then went looking for more feathers/blood or him. I crossed a small ditch that he half-way flew across and picked up quite a bit of blood on the other side. About 50 yards from there he was lying next to a log. Total travel distance was about 75 yards. 

I examined him and the shot was a little too far back and was probably from shooting him walking, But the Wasp Jackhammer did a number on him. The blood trail was like trailing a bowshot deer. I walked as fast as I wanted to looking at the trail.

He looks to be a three year old with a little over an inch spurs and a 9 1/2 inch beard.

Needless to say I was very happy to get him as he is my first crossbow killed turkey. The first of many I hope..


----------



## spring (May 1, 2005)

*Finally shot one today (pic)*

I finally shot one today, though I've had other chances. Mostly this year I've been taking other people (my son and other friends). So many days this year I haven't even carried a gun. But today I decided to shoot one as the season's end approaches.  I never heard the first gobble this morning, which was surprising considering how nice the day was, but I had patterned this bird pretty well and he cooperated just as I had hoped.
His spurs were 1" and his beard was 10 1/2".


----------



## Carp (May 5, 2005)

Screven County, GA.
May 2, 3:20 p.m.
18 lbs.
10 in. beard
1 in. spurs
Wildcat Mountain Boxcall


----------



## Michael Lee (May 5, 2005)

Sumter County
4/30/05
10:05 am
19 pounds
10 inch beard
1 inch spurs


ML


----------



## willhunt (May 7, 2005)

*Finally...*

Scored this morning.  This has been a long, hard, frustrating season but all the hard work paid off.  I took a nice jake at 9:45 this morning.  He weighed 16 lbs. and had a 6" beard with a pretty little hook on the end.

I've been on these birds a couple of weeks now and they kept outsmarting me.  I changed locations, changed calls, etc. but nothing worked until I pulled out all the stops this morning.

They've been roosting up on the side of Little Sand Mtn. in an impossible place to get to quietly so I had a brainstorm last night:  Go in early, making noise and bellowing like a cow.  This sounds stupid but IT ACTUALLY WORKED!!

I got set up in the area they usually went to and sure enough, finally got him in using a Quaker Boy push button double yelper.  They'd gotten tired of all my diaphram calls so this was my last resort.

Don't bust me for killing a jake.  This late in the season with nothing to show, no way I'm gonna let him walk.  Now, fire up the smoker!!!

wh


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 8, 2005)

Congrats    You have some fine eats right there.  Late season or anytime


----------



## GobblingDawg (May 9, 2005)

5/8/05
7:55 AM
Putnam County
Beard: 9.75"
Spurs: 1"
Weight: 18.25 lbs

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=19679


----------



## short stop (May 10, 2005)

UNDER MUCH THE WACHED EYE AND NO POSTIN -- I DOSE IT OUT  -- ''I wish i could put some pics and will try'' ---dates   APRIL 12  11 1/4  BEARD  1 '' SPURS  19 LBS, WAITED  THIS 1 OUT ON A CLOVER FOOD PLOT   FOR 3 HRS  BEFORE  HE CAME WIYHIN 20  YRDS ---#2  April 16   came  in some open hard woods  on a loggin road  before bustin me at 43 yrds   standin in an open road  with my 20 ga. and workin this bird for an 1 hr1/2  ''I was glad to pull the trigger  9 in beard  7/8 spurs  17 lb  --- Thanks GUNDOC  for makin my B-80  20 gauge  ''sumthin serious ''   cant wait for # 3   should be this week --- HAVE CALLED 4 MORE FOR  FRIENDS  I 'll let them take the glory   and tell the tale  if they want  to -- I just really hope I can tag  my last 1 on  some public ground -  but I'm not to picky!!!  SS


----------



## BUCK SLAYER (May 10, 2005)

I got me another one last weekend.
11 1/4 beard
1 1/4 spurs
20 lb


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 10, 2005)

Spitdevil, please leave this thread for the turkey kills.  I deleted all posts from you and all replies to your first post.  If you have issue with posting prowess, start a thread about it in the "Around the Campfire" forum.

Jim


----------



## bama_backwoods (May 14, 2005)

Killed these two on 05-03 at 9:30.....been chasing them since calling them in on opening day....they have gobbled every day i hunted them but would not leave the open fields.....any time of day, from daylight to dark they would gobble their heads off......bird on the left had 3 beards...10.5, 7.75 and 5, 1 1/4 spurs and weighed 22 1/4. bird on right had 11 in. beard 1 in. spurs and weighed 17 lbs. The were hunted hard all year by me and several other club members, i do not believe a day went by that someone didn't call to them, they were so vocal everyone knew they were there. i tried every trick i knew and came so close on several days...finally on that morning i never set up but just listened to them gobble on their own, followed them for a few hours while they did their thing, when i heard them shock gobble to a crow near the wood line i figured my chance was finally here. i eased close to the wood line and hit a slate call i had just bought with four sharp cuts.....they both gobbled and were so close it rattled my teeth, i never made another sound and could hear them spittin and drummin.....sealed the deal at 40 yards with one shot


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2005)

*bama,*

Congratulations on two mighty fine toms and the story of how you got them too.   

I really enjoy reading how a hunter pursues a particular bird until he triumphs, but in this case, it was dynamic duo.   

ALL OTHERS: I want to thank all for sharing their stories and pic's in this thread. I have already gone back over it again just to reflect on this past season.
There are some great stories and photo's. I am sure for most, if not all, the fond and exciting memories will last your entire lives.

It is absolutely wonderful to have a place like this so we can read and see each other's hunting experiences. It wasn't that long ago we only heard about a few folk's turkey hunting efforts and successes, and usually only those local to us. Now, with sites like this one, we can see and read for ourselves what is going on all over the place.   Not only that, but in many cases, within minutes or hours of the happenings.   

Once again, THANKS to all, it has been a blast.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Late Pic*

Here is the one I got opening day in GA.  Finally got the pics from my buddy


----------



## jedisme (Nov 30, 2005)

i wish i knew somethin about turkeys!!


----------



## Atlsooner (Nov 30, 2005)

What do you want to know? Alot of good hunters and info on here.


----------



## wooly (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on two fine birds! Your persistence paid off handsomely.


----------

